# Pros and cons of exotic angel?



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

After contacting the company and my local Home Depot, I've discovered that I can order most of the plants Exotic Angels has on their website from my Home Depot. Any thoughts? Anybody else done this?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

So you're saying that home depot will let you order specific plants from exotic angel and then you can pick them up from the local store?

My only concern would be actually getting the plant you ordered... A TON of those plants that I see at home despot are mislabeled. Sooo... I would make sure you know specifically what you are ordering and even bring pictures when you pick it up so you can easily explain to any sales associate if there are any errors.

Other than that, I've got some great viv plants that I've found at random times when wandering through home depot. It is a great way to get things like wandering jew and pothos for grow out tanks and I've even found some decent peperomia and pilea species there as well.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just be careful of the size they are ordering for you. A lot of the ones I see are in 8" hanging pots. That is probably more plant than you need and they are sort of expensive.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

The EA plants that are useful to me and sometimes quite impressive in terms of quality are the ones you can get in hanging baskets, I've have gotten very useful viv plants like all sorts of hoya, dischidias, and peperomia! Even some stuff that can be considered uncommon...

cons are of course that the none hanging basket plants are usually very low quality... but for someone that is good at nursing and bringing plants back to life this probably isn't an issue..


----------



## Scoobs (Nov 15, 2010)

Quarantine them for a bit just to be on the safe side. I'm sure those plants are loaded with fertilizer. I do notice some plants there have water spots from previous waterings or being sprayed so I would wash them off or spray them well a couple times during quarantine. don't want any chemical residue on the leaves, whether it may just be hard water spots, is it really worth taking a chance?


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet deal and a way to get plants you wouldn't normally see. With the exception of some of the smaller broms I get most of my plants from Lowes. Just go back from visiting Tropiflora though and picked up some awesome plants at they're spring sale. If you're ever that way it's worth the trip.

Brian


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have picked up many a plant from Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Kmart..but I have to say that I get a lot more satisfaction from sponsors on DB and other hobbyists. I don't think I have ever been unhappy with what I have received. It has been eye opening the variety of plants people keep in their glass boxes. A lot of the research, or in my case often guess work, as to whether the plant is suitable for a vivarium, is taken out of the equation.
Bottom line, I try to support the little guy vs the giants!

Sally


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've never been able to get one of the stores that orders from EA to be able to get anything other than mixed flats of stuff, but if you know what to look for there are some great plants in there. Much more hit and miss than say, a terrarium supplier that knows their stuff (I also say support the little guys, plus you can usually use their plants right off), but if you know your thing then they aren't horrible. Most cases of plants being crappy from EA tended to be due to the sellers fault (they don't care for them all that well and most places get their money back for plants they kill) or temperature extremes during shipment.

The plants MUST be held, cleaned, and grown out for a while before use due to fertilizer and pesticide issues. 

And - for the record - all those plants are mass tissue cultured and offered by other dealers. Not sure if that matters, but don't think that EA is the source, as much as a step in the process. Also more and more home improvement stores are buying from other suppliers as well so not all those plants are EA anymore. May depend on your area.


----------

